# Looking for your opinion



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Our small little town is in need of a* Community Action* person to take over cooking for the Seniors and *Head Start* programs.
Our town hall has a kitchen nicely equipped and has served me well over the years myself.
I am a retired Chef with 50+ years experience.
I have to work 3 jobs to pay bills even with SSI. I work 6 days a week.
I would like to quit one of the jobs, and apply for that Chefs job at town hall.
Because *Community Action *and *Head Star*t are non for profits, they've only budgeted *$12.00* an hour for this person to cook lunch only *three days a week.*
Only 22 hours a week are allowed. I'll let you do the math, but it is a pittance for the amount of work.
There's a lot of paper work involved. All recipes must be priced out, inventory, shopping when Sysco cant give the needed supplies.
Mind you....the shopping here means a river crossing on a car ferry to the mainland, and then a 140 miles roundtrip. 
Gee, sounds like what a Chef does, NO?
It's obvious that the non for profit organization has no clue about food prep.
There were two others over the past 23 years that took up the challenge.
Neither of them professional but did an adequate enough job that they had a following
I'm well know here on the island *"Chef Ross*" and have a small personal Chef business and do caterings for people. I know I could draw a following and have a great time giving back to me community. I just can't accept that pay.
I know that there is no such thing as only working 3 days.
I know I will eat, sleep, breathe, and s__t that place when I'm not there.
I work 6 days a week as the produce guy for our local grocery.
When I have a gig, I make more money working 6 hours then I do working all week at the store.
I know I could do both the store and the cooking....
Remember?
I'm supposed to be retired.
HA!!!

I could really use some opinions.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Can you get volunteers?

Can you cook out of the freezer and dry storage?

I mean things like soup base, Uncle Ben's, pre cooked chicken thigh meat.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Make more money collecting shopping carts at the store.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That’s sad… a real need but not a real effort to support that need. They are offering a stipend for a volunteer rather than pay for experienced leadership.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

No. Keep them to what they offered. 12 an hour for cooking. Lunch only. 22 hrs a week means 7 hours each lunch per day. Not shopping just cooking. I don't see how two ferry rides and a 140 mile round trip can be included in that. 
I won't include in this response my diatribe on the lack of understanding people seem to have about food prep but I have learned to just say no and walk away. If they are willing to listen you could sit down and clarify why this is a bad deal for anyone because they obviously haven't thought it through. Reputation or no reputation, this isn't a good situation to get into.


----------



## MartinHughes (Oct 4, 2021)

Can you set them up with costings, order guides and some idiot resistant training so that volunteers have a a professional map to follow? at a consultancy rate and maybe offer them a few hours to oversee.

my second thought is that there is a fully functioning kitchen that is only being utilized for 3 days per week, could you negotiate a contra deal where you are able to run a catering or ghost kitchen out of there.

The elephant in this post is how many of us are able to properly plan for retirement?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

MartinHughes said:


> Can you set them up with costings, order guides and some idiot resistant training so that volunteers have a a professional map to follow? at a consultancy rate and maybe offer them a few hours to oversee.
> 
> my second thought is that there is a fully functioning kitchen that is only being utilized for 3 days per week, could you negotiate a contra deal where you are able to run a catering or ghost kitchen out of there.
> 
> The elephant in this post is how many of us are able to properly plan for retirement?


Thank you.
Remember too that the person they choose has to undergo a foodhandlers testing and license at their own expense. 
Off island trips are compensated but not by much.

There are no volunteers here.
Even the businesses are dealing with not enough help and many have given up on trying. 
Many of the people who did volunteer are now getting older and don't want to do it anymore, but the younger generation doesn't seem willing to undertake the tasks.

No, the kitchen is used by the community for fund raising, as well as receptions, and other food related parties. It's available to rent most of the year, aside from the three days allowed for the seniors and Head Start.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

And here it is the new year and still no one has come forward. They did get one guy to agree to the pay. On his first he saw what was about to unfold and quit. The seniors now are getting their food delivered from across the river where the other community action kitchen is.
I was incorrect about the pay too. It's $11.00 an hour.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

chefross said:


> And here it is the new year and still no one has come forward. They did get one guy to agree to the pay. On his first he saw what was about to unfold and quit. The seniors now are getting their food delivered from across the river where the other community action kitchen is.
> I was incorrect about the pay too. It's $11.00 an hour.


Why are you having difficulty walking away from this, it's obviously amateur hour.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Holy cow. Man  I would do it if I could because I live a life of leisure. But it's so far away for me.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno....at 57 I’m not ready for retirement yet. 

Now, this next sentence may sound cruel, ignorant, or just plain stupid, but I never really understood the “ giving back “ business. It’s been on me numerous times and I just look blankly at the speaker and ask:” 
“Give what back? Am I a theif or a pickpocket?”
“ Well, you run a business. We support you”
“ Yeah, I provide goods and services for sale. Neither the buyer or seller is at a disadvantage nor advantage. On top of that I hire and train employees and pay 4 times more in property taxes than residents, as well as collect provincial taxes and federal taxes with each sale. That, in itself is a thankless, coerced job”
“Meh, you don’t know anything about business, do you?”

$11.00 / hr.....sheesh


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

_Wow. So while America debates the $15 hr minimum wage, these people want a seasoned professional to work for $11hr and they asked this with a straight face? Maybe it's just my cranky old age kicking in but I 'm impressed your response was at all polite. I'm having anger issues over it and I'm not even there. _


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

foodpump said:


> I dunno....at 57 I'm not ready for retirement yet.
> 
> Now, this next sentence may sound cruel, ignorant, or just plain stupid, but I never really understood the " giving back " business. It's been on me numerous times and I just look blankly at the speaker and ask:"
> "Give what back? Am I a theif or a pickpocket?"
> ...


I don't know where you live, but small towns like mine have a close-knit relationship. We help those in need and give freely of our time. "Giving back" to my community means that they have done things for me without charge and out of friendship and respect.
I respect my elders, even though I am one of them.
I clearly do not understand non-for-profit organizations. I'll bet the hire ups get a good wage.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ahh... Community I get. I dont know how many roofs Ive shingked, how many fences repaired, and at least two laminate flooring installs Ive done for people who really needed the work but didn't know where next weeks groceries are coming from.

Your situation is "mono-buttocked" . A potential employer wants to hire you but will not pay a sustainable salary; its either you work for free, as a volunteer, or you get paid in synch with market rates. Both scenerios are fully-buttocked, $11/ hr is mono-buttocked. A non-profit has no qualms paying a fund rasier the going rate, or a therapist.


----------

